# Any UK interest in Bentwood Grinder?



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

https://www.bentwoodcoffee.ch/vertical-63/

I've been reading good things about this grinder. Anyone seen or used one in the UK?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

To pricey for me.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

How much they are selling it for? I couldnt see it on the web page.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Think it's around €2500with vat or with cant remember. Will check now.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

if it is 2500 Yuan, take my money! 😁


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

2500 euro I think. But country dependent on pricing.


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

Jony said:


> Think it's around €2500with vat or with cant remember. Will check now.


 I think with. It's big money for sure. Not at all sold on the looks, but like the design and some of the functions.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I liked it when I had a look at one during Host 2019, but I think it's a little too pricey for what they are offering.


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

Gosh darn it that's pretty.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Available in *different coloured wood* mmmm, Walnut always a winner with me, but that Dark Oak whoop whoop, that with a TorrToys hopper (and adaptor; if available) could just be the eye-candy that gets the plastic whipped out.


----------



## olivier (Jan 4, 2016)

I haven't tried one myself, but so far feedback I've read has been positive.

Seems to match if not beat Mazzer ZM or (well-aligned) EK43. It has some nice touches like the micron scale rather than arbitrary numbers, possibility to run it as a single-dose grinder or on demand with the hopper, and a bean feeding system that ensures that the flow of beans going through the burrs is always the same no matter how you put them in the grinder (not sure how that works, once again I've not seen it in action).

The only complaint I've seen is about vibration which can lead the grinding cup or portafilter to move while grinding., although it seems this might have been improved on latest batches.

2500 is about par for the course for a well-built, small batch, large flat grinder. That segment of the market might start to feel a bit crowded though, with only the Lagom offering something comparable at a much lower price point than the usual Monolith, EK43, EG1 etc.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

It uses an auger similar to the EK I believe. Taste, although subjective, is meant to be good for both espresso and filter.

Only issues I've heard mention are the vibration (which the've worked on) as mentioned, and quite a bit of retention in the chamber. Once more get in the wild I'm sure the reviews will start to come through. Similar burr size (63mm) to the Lagos (64mm) and don't know what options there are to try different burr sets.


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

I'm hearing more and more good things as a few more reach European customers.

I must say- it looks a bit of a brute- and that is saying something from an ek43 owners!

For me, I don;t think an well set up ek43 is beatable, but the set up process is a faff, cleaning the burrs worries me that I've mis-aligned it again, and you have to spend £1k to get a decent work flow for multiple coffees.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I liked it when I had a look at one during Host 2019, but I think it's a little too pricey for what they are offering.


 2500 euros plus vat and import ....there are people out there that will bite though.


----------

